# Italy Seria A 24-25 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 20, 2009)

24 Oct 17:00 Sampdoria v Bologna 1.53 3.75 7.00   
24 Oct 19:45 Inter Milan v Catania 1.22 5.50 15.00   
25 Oct 14:00 Atalanta v Parma 2.10 3.10 3.75   
25 Oct 14:00 Bari v Lazio 2.62 3.00 2.87   
25 Oct 14:00 Cagliari v Genoa 2.75 3.00 2.75   
25 Oct 14:00 Fiorentina v Napoli 1.80 3.40 4.75   
25 Oct 14:00 Palermo v Udinese 2.10 3.10 3.75   
25 Oct 14:00 Roma v Livorno 1.33 4.75 10.00   
25 Oct 14:00 Siena v Juventus 6.50 3.50 1.60   
25 Oct 19:45 Chievo v AC Milan 3.75 3.10 2.10


----------



## BettingTiger (Oct 24, 2009)

Sampdoria v Bologna 

Sampdoria is one of the best home teams this season. They have beaten Siena and Udinese with more than 1 goal and even Inter, before they drew against Parma. In the last 2 matches, they didnt win 3 points so it's time to take the right path. The goalkeeper Fiorilo wont play, but that shouldn't be a problem. All of the offensive players are available so I expect a win for Sampdoria.


----------



## free bet (Oct 26, 2009)

Cant believe Genoa managed to loose this game, it was theirs to at least tie....


----------

